# Milan: girone CL duro Atletico, Liverpool e Porto



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

*Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022

Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan

*Calendario (a breve)*

*Altri gironi

Girone A*: Manchester City, PSG, Lipsia, Brugge

*Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto, Milan

*Girone C: *Sporting, BVB, Ajax, Besiktas

*Girone D*: Inter, Real Madrid, Shakhtar, Sheriff

*Girone E: *Bayern Monaco, Barcellona, Benfica, Dinamo Kiev

*GIrone F*: Villarreal, United, Atalanta, Young Boys

*Girone G*: Lille, Siviglia, Salisburgo, Wolfsburg

*Girone H*: Chelsea, Juventus, Zenit, Malmoe


----------



## bmb (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Girone alla portata, sicuramente meglio del gruppo A.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2021)

ahi ahi ahi


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Mi va bene. A giocarcela ora!


----------



## kYMERA (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Tanto per cambiare, non ci va mai bene un sorteggio porca miseria. Maledetto Besiktas che ci ha tolto il C


----------



## uolfetto (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Ottimo. Tutte grandi partite.


----------



## Giofa (26 Agosto 2021)

Girone bello con trasferte accettabili. Siamo il Milan, proviamoci!


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Sono squadre che non difendono, bene testarci già a questi livelli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Agosto 2021)

Difficile ma non impossibile.
Certo che l'Atalanta ha sempre un cù allucinante !


----------



## mabadi (26 Agosto 2021)

Poveri Liverpool e Atletico


----------



## ARKANA (26 Agosto 2021)

a sto punto avrei preferito in gruppo A, giusto per provare ad eliminare ai gironi dollarman


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2021)

ci giochiamo pure il campionato con sto girone.
oltre che non andiam nemmeno in uefa.........


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Bel girone, mi piace.
Anche se avrei preferito incrociare giuda.

L'atletico è anti-calcio, col liverpool si gioca , il porto rievoca vecchie sfide.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Prendiamo il lato positivo, c'era il serio rischio del girone impossibile, cioè il girone A.


----------



## Baba (26 Agosto 2021)

Spacchiamo il cu*o a Simeone e ai portoghesi


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


 
Male ma c'era l'inferno ad un passo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Agosto 2021)

Tanto ci butteranno fuori, non abbiamo speranze. Mi aspetto che facciamo catenaccio contro chiunque visto che non abbiamo la benché minima qualità per opporre resistenza.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

che diamine, il wolsburg nel G

comunque è un girone senza nessuno che è primo sicuro.
non è tipo avere il bayern et similia che chiudono primi dai tempi del marco


----------



## Tobi (26 Agosto 2021)

Girone duro ma fattibile. Servono 1-2 acquisti.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Agosto 2021)

Il terzo posto non dà accesso diretto all'Europa League. Non sapevo di questa novità!


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Mi girano le scatole per il fatto che probabilmente arriveremo terzi e dovremmo fare l'europa league che ci toglierà energie.. preferivo arrivare ultimi e concentrarmi sul campionato


----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2021)

Bello incontrare ancora una volta il Liverpool!


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sono squadre che non difendono, bene testarci già a questi livelli.


l'atletico non difende? ahahah sa solo difendere.


----------



## Kayl (26 Agosto 2021)

Girone dove si passerà con pochi punti, prevedo parecchi pareggi.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Ovviamente il gruppo più duro lo abbiamo preso


----------



## Tobi (26 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tanto ci butteranno fuori, non abbiamo speranze. Mi aspetto che facciamo catenaccio contro chiunque visto che non abbiamo la benché minima qualità per opporre resistenza.


Vediamo. L'Atletico ti lascia il pallino del gioco, il porto è sui livelli di un Napoli


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


.


----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2021)

Sono contento, poteva andare meglio ma anche peggio! Godiamoci queste belle serate di Champions che ci attendono! Forza Milan!


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Ahahah, solita sfiga. Quindi Lille, Siviglia, Salisburgo e Wolfsburg é un bene per il calcio a quanto pare. A questo punto invece di Atletico, Liverpool e Porto era meglio il gruppo A. Almeno ci si rifà gli occhi e si ha la possibilità di rovinare il PSG 

2 partite contro l'Atletico hanno lo stesso intrattenimento di 2 partite contro l'Udinese. Porto se mi rifaccio a quanto visto l'anno scorso é l'anticalcio pure lui.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Agosto 2021)

Difficilissimo, ma dobbiamo giocarcela.

Facciamo punti col porto, poi giochiamocela


----------



## Kayl (26 Agosto 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> l'atletico non difende? ahahah sa solo difendere.


Ibra giroud tomori e kjaer e via di angoli.


----------



## Simo98 (26 Agosto 2021)

Quando erano rimaste solo A e B è stato un incubo 
Girone tosto ma c'è di peggio, non ci sono favorite a priori
Chissà che bestemmie per le nostre avversarie quando si sono beccate la 4 peggiore


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Sarà una bella esperienza, SIAMO TORNATI


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bel girone, mi piace.
> Anche se avrei preferito incrociare giuda.
> 
> L'atletico è anti-calcio, col liverpool si gioca , il porto rievoca vecchie sfide.


Non credo loro siano felicissimi di aver trovato il Milan, sinceramente, non sono più delle corazzate, giocano il solito calcio europeo con tanti spazi concessi e poca tattica, godiamoci questa competizione e testiamoci, è molto meglio così, fidatevi


----------



## Kaw (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


C'era una gran possibilità di finire nel C, e sarebbe stato fantastico.
Qui ci giochiamo l'EL col Porto


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

se non erro l'ultima volta in champions fu proprio con l'atletico
queste cose portano bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2021)

Va bene dai, con il Liverpool è fantastica.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...



Poteva andarci peggio ma resta un girone difficile


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Agosto 2021)

Secondo me possiamo puntare al terzo posto perché il Porto mi sembra abbordabile. Forse anche l'Atletico potrebbe essere "giocabile" nel senso che non ha il ritmo impossibile di tante altre squadra. Sul Liverpool non so, non è più la squadra di due o tre anni fa, ma è assolutamente da prendere con la molle, forse è l'unica realmente fuori portata.
Sei punti col Porto e magari uno con gli spagnoli potrebbero bastare per il terzo posto? Chissà...


----------



## Viulento (26 Agosto 2021)

Peccato, volevo il gruppo A. 
Deluso.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Il superamento del girone non è nemmeno quotato, ma che bello poter rivedere il Milan in Champions


----------



## sottoli (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Ma infatti, chi se ne frega, il bello sarà sentire la musichetta che ci ha accompagnato per 25 anni, sentire la tensione pre partita, gli occhi del mondo sulla sfida...poi vada come vada, già questo è qualcosa che mancava da una vita


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Agosto 2021)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Poveri Liverpool e Atletico


eh già ... gli faremo un c... così


----------



## Hellscream (26 Agosto 2021)

Girone molto affascinante, fossimo finiti nell'A non ci salvava nemmeno Gesù Cristo dal 4° posto (e figuracce correlate)


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2021)

La fortuna non ci assiste, scommetto però che Liverpool e Atletico stanno bestemmiando di più


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

solito culo juve con una dura e le altre inesistenti, secondo posto in carrozza


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> se non erro l'ultima volta in champions fu proprio con l'atletico
> queste cose portano bene


Sì, l'ultima volta ci fu un gran bel Giannino-Atletico M.
Adesso la storia è cambiata, poi le altre ci conoscono poco e questo è un bene.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Girone molto duro, ma siamo in quarta fascia quindi ci sta. Forza e coraggio! Volevamo la Champions, ora pedalare.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Agosto 2021)

è il girone tecnicamente più difficile. sono tutte squadre che potrebbero finire prime e seconde


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Il peggiore l'abbiamo preso noi, ma è anche intrigante giocare con squadre cosi forti


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Un disastro totale. É il girone più aperto di tutti. Spero che in dirigenza stiano valutando il da farsi...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Agosto 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Girone molto affascinante, fossimo finiti nell'A non ci salvava nemmeno Gesù Cristo dal 4° posto (e figuracce correlate)


Hellscream ma che stai dicendo? Ci salva il nostro MESSIAS!!


----------



## alcyppa (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...




Spero si rendano conto serve qualcosa di importante sul mercato per non fare troppo la figura degli idioti.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

city-psg con le guerre del golfo, già me li vedo con i loro micropeni a giocare chi ce l'ha più lungo
dai 5 giorni per prendere CR7 e sfidare Messi


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Cominciamo bene


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sono squadre che non difendono, bene testarci già a questi livelli.


A parte l' Atletico...


----------



## sottoli (26 Agosto 2021)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Spero si rendano conto serve qualcosa di importante sul mercato per non fare troppo la figura degli idioti.


SMS e Bernardo Silva e ce la giochiamo


----------



## Kaw (26 Agosto 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Il terzo posto non dà accesso diretto all'Europa League. Non sapevo di questa novità!


Le terze della CL affrontano le seconde dell'EL, chi vince va agli ottavi. Le prime dell'EL vanno direttamente agli ottavi. Praticamente è come dover fare i sedicesimi


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì, l'ultima volta ci fu un gran bel Giannino-Atletico M.
> Adesso la storia è cambiata, poi le altre ci conoscono poco e questo è un bene.


se ricordo bene la difesa con cui ci presentammo fu indecente.
solo Kaka a dare soddisfazioni
oggi è più decente la squadra


----------



## kipstar (26 Agosto 2021)

poteva andare anche peggio....
comunque credo che l'obbiettivo sia fare bella figura.....


----------



## Pit96 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Te pareva se non prendevamo un girone quasi impossibile. Verosimilmente ci giocheremo il terzo posto col Porto. L'Atletico ha vinto meritatamente la Liga, il Liverpool non sarà quello dell'anno scorso tartassato dagli infortuni. Con la squadra al completo sono tra i più forti in assoluto. 
Probabilmente l'anno prossimo saremo ancora in quarta fascia e sarà ancora dura. Difficile uscire da questo loop. 
Proviamoci però, siamo il Milan e niente è impossibile


----------



## Zenos (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Le melme di Sportmediaset ci danno già per spacciati. Spero rispondano con 2 colpi top in questi ultimi giorni.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

Il Liverpool é una squadra fantastica. Niente da dire, sanno fare tutto bene. Sembrano sistemati in difesa, vediamo come va avanti la stagione.

L'Atletico invece é una di quelle squadre fastidiose, giocarci é una noia mortale, comuqnue hanno molta qualità nonostante il modo di giocare. In ripartenza sono micidiali, da valutare Suarez. Felix un fenomeno in panchina, perché non c'entra niente con Simeone.

Porto é veramente scandaloso. Conceição se possibile é il peggio del peggio, questi allenatori scuola Inter hanno in mente solo una cosa: catenaccio.

Poi ci siamo noi, che contro Atletico e Porto faremo molta fatica, contro queste sciagure di squadre ci vuole imprevidibilità la davanti, e a noi al momento manca terribilmente. Paradossalmente sarebbe la partita più nelle nostre corde é contro il Liverpool.


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A parte l' Atletico...


Sì ma non è uno squadrone imbattibile, se si difendono solo noi possiamo controllare il gioco, se si scoprono per loro è anche peggio perché noi se abbiamo la gamba possiamo punire chiunque.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Un disastro totale. É il girone più aperto di tutti. Spero che in dirigenza stiano valutando il da farsi...


in dirigenza valutano niente.
dovrebbero valutare che con 6 partite di questo tipo perderemo un mare di punti in campionato. altro che.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> poteva andare anche peggio....
> comunque credo che l'obbiettivo sia fare bella figura.....


non siamo il Malmoe !
il Milan deve sempre giocare per il massimo e quindi per qualificarsi, poi se non ci riesci pazienza.
non torni vincente se non hai mentalità e deve essere anche la società a darla, non solo i giocatori per il loro passato

anche con lo United ci davano spacciati, invece con Ibra forse sarebbe andata diversamente e siamo usciti a testa alta


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Le terze della CL affrontano le seconde dell'EL, chi vince va agli ottavi. Le prime dell'EL vanno direttamente agli ottavi. Praticamente è come dover fare i sedicesimi


sempre peggio per noi. se per disgrazia passiamo (come terza ovviamente) abbiamo 2 partite in più. 
disastro!!!!!


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Un disastro totale. É il girone più aperto di tutti. Spero che in dirigenza stiano valutando il da farsi...


Sicuramente amico mio, stavano aspettando di vedere se gli capitava gruppo A/B o gruppo C/G. Elliott appena finito il sorteggio ha fatto un bonifico a Maldini vista la competitività 

Dai era più che prevedibile questa situazione, soprattutto considerando la nostra sfiga epocale.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Agosto 2021)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> è il girone tecnicamente più difficile. sono tutte squadre che potrebbero finire prime e seconde


Vero tecnicamente il più difficile anche perché giochiamo contro 3 filosofie di gioco molto diverse.

Non sarà neanche per gli altri una passeggiata di salute affrontare noi


----------



## Pit96 (26 Agosto 2021)

P. S. Speriamo che a questo punto il Porto non voglia più venderci Corona *  *
(che nel caso ci farà sicuramente gol)


----------



## Masanijey (26 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in dirigenza valutano niente.
> dovrebbero valutare che con 6 partite di questo tipo perderemo un mare di punti in campionato. altro che.


E ma allora cosa te ne fai del campionato se poi non ti giochi la Champions?


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> solito culo juve con una dura e le altre inesistenti, secondo posto in carrozza


Pensa se escono al primo turno


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì ma non è uno squadrone imbattibile, se si difendono solo noi possiamo controllare il gioco, se si scoprono per loro è anche peggio perché noi se abbiamo la gamba possiamo punire chiunque.


siamo l'unica squadra in europa che non chiude un contropiede dal 2012.......... quando ci attaccano non segnamo neanche con la biro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> E ma allora cosa te ne fai del campionato se poi non ti giochi la Champions?


certo che te la giochi, ma ci sono anche i contro. 
sento già il leiit motiv del prossimo mercato "ci mancano i soldi champios" ahahahaha


----------



## ElDiablo (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Che bello che bello che BELLO!!!

THE CHEEEMPIOSSS!!!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Agosto 2021)

Si salvi chi può, ma era prevedibile essendo in quarta fascia. Quello che fa rabbia è che andremo a giocarcela con Messias


----------



## Giangy (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Sicuramente torna l'emozione delle partite di Champions dopo ben 7 anni con certe squadre. Ma purtroppo è un girone molto tosto. Gobbi e Atalanta, hanno quelli più facili, i gobbi sempre bene, (a parte il Chelsea).


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Girone durissimo, ma va bene così. L'importante è tornare a fare le partite che ci competono, negli stadi che ci competono.


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo l'unica squadra in europa che non chiude un contropiede dal 2012.......... quando ci attaccano non segnamo neanche con la biro.


Dipende dai giocatori, se Leao sta bene possiamo metterci nelle condizioni di difenderci per bene e ripartire o trovare spazi con una ripartenza veloce, siamo una squadra che si difende bene e quando ti difendi bene hai sempre il contropiede in canna perché assorbi bene l'attacco o il possesso palla degli avversari che poi concedono tanti spazi che solitamente in Serie A non troviamo.
Comunque quest'anno abbiamo una struttura totalmente diversa, Tomori, Diaz, Leao e Ante, una torre davanti e gente capace di non farsi portare a spasso dagli avversari a cc, siamo semplicemente dove dobbiamo essere con questi giocatori, in Champions a giocarci la qualificazione.
Con tanti mediocri o medioman non saremmo qui, il calcio è semplice.


----------



## danjr (26 Agosto 2021)

Se abbiamo centrocampisti che di stipendio valgono di più dei centrocampisti di atletico e Liverpool di che ci preoccupiamo?


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Pensa se escono al primo turno


figurati, faticheranno giusto in Russia per me oltre che contro il Chelsea


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Agosto 2021)

L'importante è non arrivare terzi,poi vada come vada.


----------



## danmasino (26 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> L'importante è non arrivare terzi,poi vada come vada.


Si, così poi anno prossimo siamo di nuovo in 4a fascia...


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool é una squadra fantastica. Niente da dire, sanno fare tutto bene. Sembrano sistemati in difesa, vediamo come va avanti la stagione.
> 
> L'Atletico invece é una di quelle squadre fastidiose, giocarci é una noia mortale, comuqnue hanno molta qualità nonostante il modo di giocare. In ripartenza sono micidiali, da valutare Suarez. Felix un fenomeno in panchina, perché non c'entra niente con Simeone.
> 
> ...


Ci sta quello che dici, aggiungo che in partite del genere le caratteristiche di Leao potrebbero essere molto importanti. Naturalmente se non


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dipende dai giocatori, se Leao sta bene possiamo metterci nelle condizioni di difenderci per bene e ripartire o trovare spazi con una ripartenza veloce, siamo una squadra che si difende bene e quando ti difendi bene hai sempre il contropiede in canna perché assorbi bene l'attacco o il possesso palla degli avversari che poi concedono tanti spazi che solitamente in Serie A non troviamo.
> Comunque quest'anno abbiamo una struttura totalmente diversa, Tomori, Diaz, Leao e Ante, una torre davanti e gente capace di non farsi portare a spasso dagli avversari a cc, siamo semplicemente dove dobbiamo essere con questi giocatori, in Champions a giocarci la qualificazione.
> Con tanti mediocri o medioman non saremmo qui, il calcio è semplice.


be se ti fidi di leao..... per me è un bidone ci vorrebbe un miracolo.
dispiace più per il porto.... una teza più agevole dava 2 partite di respiro ed una qualificazione più facile alla uefa che serve per il ranking. 
così staremo in 4a fascia a vita.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> se non erro l'ultima volta in champions fu proprio con l'atletico
> queste cose portano bene


Era quella volta con Seedorf in panchina? Quella volta che Diego Costa ha fatto il macello, mi pare


----------



## Simo98 (26 Agosto 2021)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> è il girone tecnicamente più difficile. sono tutte squadre che potrebbero finire prime e seconde


Per noi erano più difficili A ed F, impossibili da passare, nell'A anche in terza posizione


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Agosto 2021)

Bel girone con delle belle partite.
Siamo il Milan, non abbiamo mai fatto figuracce nemmeno quando avevamo Constant Abate Muntari Mexes Montolivo, non vedo perché dovremmo farle adesso.
Poi probabilmente non passeremo, ma sempre con dignità e per i nostri giovani sarà una bella vetrina


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Girone terribile, non c'è una sola partita facile, il che anche x il campionato sarà un problema.. Obbiettivo ottavi davvero duro, ma del resto quando sei fuori dal calcio che conta da dieci anni va così.. Speriamo di fare bella figura.. I cugini ce la faranno finalmente a superare i gironi?


----------



## Simo98 (26 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sempre peggio per noi. se per disgrazia passiamo (come terza ovviamente) abbiamo 2 partite in più.
> disastro!!!!!


No, al posto di fare i sedicesimi si fa questo playoff


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Agosto 2021)

danmasino ha scritto:


> Si, così poi anno prossimo siamo di nuovo in 4a fascia...


Se andiamo in Europa League,con le rivali di quest'anno in campionato agguerrite,il 4 posto lo vedi col binocolo,se devo uscire al girone preferisco da gennaio concentrarmi sul campionato,tanto mica giocheremo per vincerla l'eventuale Europa League,è troppo importante fare almeno 3 partecipazioni consecutive alla champions.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


La cosa che mi spiace di più è che Romagnoli giocherà tante partite in campionato per far sì che possiamo provare a giocarcela in Champions 

Per il resto scendiamo in campo e diamo tutto.


----------



## Giangy (26 Agosto 2021)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Era quella volta con Seedorf in panchina? Quella volta che Diego Costa ha fatto il macello, mi pare


Si maglia oro mi pare, con Emanuelson, Kaka e Robinho in campo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Agosto 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> No, al posto di fare i sedicesimi si fa questo playoff


appunto, lo scorso anno eri già agli 8i arrivando terzo nel girone CL. quello intendevo.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

Ma sono il solo a volere il terzo posto in caso di non qualificazione? il nostro ranking piange, ed il prossimo anno saremmo ancora qui a fare i galli della quarta fascia. Poi non é per niente impossibile fare una buona campagna in EL considerato il livello, secondo me arriviamo almeno in semifinale. Poi si ripartirebbe dalla terza fascia


----------



## The P (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...



Passaggio del turno difficilissimo. Tuttavia, dall'allestimento della rosa è chiaro che non ci puntiamo, per cui meglio uscire da un girone difficile che da uno abbordabile.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma sono il solo a volere il terzo posto in caso di non qualificazione? il nostro ranking piange, ed il prossimo anno saremmo ancora qui a fare i galli della quarta fascia. Poi non é per niente impossibile fare una buona campagna in EL considerato il livello, secondo me arriviamo almeno in semifinale. Poi si ripartirebbe dalla terza fascia


Se per sventura dovessimo fare un cammino fino alla semifinale di Europa League,arriveremmo scoppiatissimi al rush finale per il 4 posto,stentate proprio a capirlo,quest'anno le rivali in campionato non hanno pupazzi in panchina.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2021)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Era quella volta con Seedorf in panchina? Quella volta che Diego Costa ha fatto il macello, mi pare


sì, abbiamo resistito quasi un tempo sull'1-1 poi crollati

la difesa era Abbiati, Abate, Rami, Bonera, Emanuelson
a centrocampo gente come Poli e la controfigura di Essien
rendiamoci conto...


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Ho già un pò di piacevole ansietta


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se per sventura dovessimo fare un cammino fino alla semifinale di Europa League,arriveremmo scoppiatissimi al rush finale per il 4 posto,stentate proprio a capirlo,quest'anno le rivali in campionato non hanno pupazzi in panchina.


Dovessimo qualificarci agli ottavi di Champions allora? Non presentiamoci neanche per paura di passare e non essere capaci di arrivare al rush finale. Che poi se la rigiri cosi sarebbe meglio restare a competere in EL isto che in alcuni momenti mettiamo i panchinari. Se dobbiamo avere paura di 6/7 partite in più ritiriamoci direttamente.

Io me la voglio giocare sempre ed ovunque. Chiaro che é più scomodo, ma meglio che fare la Lazio o il Napoli di turno, non si puo' guardare le cose con questa prospettiva già a Settembre.


----------



## andrec21 (26 Agosto 2021)

Scusate ma a cosa serve sperare di arrivare in Champions per poi dire cose come "speriamo di uscire presto", "tanto facciamo ******, non presentiamoci"? Certe cose non le capirò mai


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Dai che le ariamo tutte!


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Dovessimo qualificarci agli ottavi di Champions allora? Non presentiamoci neanche per paura di passare e non essere capaci di arrivare al rush finale. Che poi se la rigiri cosi sarebbe meglio restare a competere in EL isto che in alcuni momenti mettiamo i panchinari. Se dobbiamo avere paura di 6/7 partite in più ritiriamoci direttamente.
> 
> Io me la voglio giocare sempre ed ovunque. Chiaro che é più scomodo, ma meglio che fare la Lazio o il Napoli di turno, non si puo' guardare le cose con questa prospettiva già a Settembre.


Se vai avanti in Champions è un'altra cosa,non la giochi "controvoglia",cosa che porta via energie mentali,e cosa fondamentale non giochi il giovedì,poi ognuno la vede come vuole,però poi non venite a piangere a maggio se arriviamo sesti perché scoppiati fisicamente.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Agosto 2021)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma a cosa serve sperare di arrivare in Champions per poi dire cose come "speriamo di uscire presto", "tanto facciamo ******, non presentiamoci"? Certe cose non le capirò mai


Scusa da chi lo hai letto speriamo di uscire presto?


----------



## luigi61 (26 Agosto 2021)

Ora tocca ad Elliott rafforzare la squadra quindi terminare la campagna acquisti con acquisti pesanti


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2021)

Poco da dire. Ce la giocheremo col Porto per l'ingresso in Europa League. Spero solo di non incassare umiliazioni.
La juventus intanto come sempre prende un girone ridicolo. Zenit e Malmoe insieme sarebbe tanta roba persino in Conference League. Anche inter e atalanta non possono lamentarsi. Queste sono cose che fanno la differenza anche in campionato, ed è questo che mi rode.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Bah, per me è un girone terribile, il più duro.
Non capisco l'entusiasmo di alcuni, personalmente speravo nel passaggio del turno, ma visti gli avversari sarà quasi impossibile.
Il discorso: "io sò il Milan e voi non siete un c.." lascia il tempo che trova, attualmente le prendiamo anche dal Porto o dal Lipsia, giusto per citare 2 squadre medie da CL a caso...


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se vai avanti in Champions è un'altra cosa,non la giochi "controvoglia",cosa che porta via energie mentali,e cosa fondamentale non giochi il giovedì,poi ognuno la vede come vuole,però poi non venite a piangere a maggio se arriviamo sesti perché scoppiati fisicamente.


Vabbé abbiamo due visioni diverse 

Barca, Atletico, Chelsea e United sono tutte passate di la per diventare quello che sono oggi  , spero che ci qualificheremo agli ottavi di Champions, altrimenti EL.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Poco da dire. Ce la giocheremo col Porto per l'ingresso in Europa League. Spero solo di non incassare umiliazioni.
> La juventus intanto come sempre prende un girone ridicolo. Zenit e Malmoe insieme sarebbe tanta roba persino in Conference League. Anche inter e atalanta non possono lamentarsi. Queste sono cose che fanno la differenza anche in campionato, ed è questo che mi rode.


Perderemo 6/7-0 al massimo. Ma anche 12-0z


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Perderemo 6/7-0 al massimo. Ma anche 12-0z


No, le vinciamo tutte 16 a 0, metà dei gol li fa Castillejo, l'altra metà Junior Messias. Dai, dire che non ci qualificheremo per gli ottavi non è essere pessimisti, ma realisti.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Agosto 2021)

Partenza subito complicata. 12 settembre milan lazio 14/15 settembre champions 19 settembre juve milan

Si comincia, speriamo in un paio di innesti... ci sarà da sudare quest'anno!!


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se vai avanti in Champions è un'altra cosa,non la giochi "controvoglia",cosa che porta via energie mentali,e cosa fondamentale non giochi il giovedì,poi ognuno la vede come vuole,però poi non venite a piangere a maggio se arriviamo sesti perché scoppiati fisicamente.


Ragionamento che ci sta...


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Probabile che verremo stuprati, ma Dio bono quanto godo. Quanto mi mancavano partite del genere. Daje, a pene eretto


----------



## Konrad (26 Agosto 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Difficilissimo, ma dobbiamo giocarcela.
> 
> Facciamo punti col porto, poi giochiamocela


Concordo. Dobbiamo puntare ai 6 punti con i portoghesi e poi un paio di botte di chiappe tra Liverpool e Atletico


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Agosto 2021)

Girone traumatico. In base ai valori e alle rose partiamo quarti


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Agosto 2021)

Affrontiamo anche De paul! Sempre se giocherà nell'atletico...


----------



## sunburn (26 Agosto 2021)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Concordo. Dobbiamo puntare ai 6 punti con i portoghesi e poi un paio di botte di chiappe tra Liverpool e Atletico


Fosse stato uno scontro a eliminazione diretta, non ce la saremmo potuta giocare né con gli spagnoli né con gli inglesi perché hanno molta più esperienza, sia in campo che in panchina. Invece, ai gironi Atletico e Liverpool ai gironi non sono imbattibili per noi. Per esempio, ad Anfield hanno ben figurato sia Atalanta che Napoli, quindi non vedo perché dovremmo partire già battuti.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Girone veramente tosto, siamo i soliti sfigati. Penso che partiamo da super sfavoriti, ma ormai come va va. Spero solo che questo non ci penalizzi troppo pure in campionato.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Girone difficile, non c’è n’è una scarsa, almeno respireremo la vera aria di Champions.
Le altre italiane sicuramente più fortunate di noi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Agosto 2021)

L'Atletico fu la squadra che ci buttò fuori l'ultima volta. Dobbiamo buttare fuori loro e passare noi.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Agosto 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Bel girone con delle belle partite.
> Siamo il Milan, non abbiamo mai fatto figuracce nemmeno quando avevamo Constant Abate Muntari Mexes Montolivo, non vedo perché dovremmo farle adesso.
> Poi probabilmente non passeremo, ma sempre con dignità e per i nostri giovani sarà una bella vetrina


Dimentichi il Rosenborg!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> No, le vinciamo tutte 16 a 0, metà dei gol li fa Castillejo, l'altra metà Junior Messias. Dai, dire che non ci qualificheremo per gli ottavi non è essere pessimisti, ma realisti.


Ma manco fare il de profundis in ogni dove. Poi ovvio ci siano poche possibilità di passare. Ma è un altro conto.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Si torna in CL in grande stile.
Grandi stadi.
Grandi campioni.
Grandi partite.

Questo significa essere il Milan cavolo.
Poi vada come vada, tanto non abbiamo chissà quali ambizioni a prescindere.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Agosto 2021)

Senza un po' di (in)sana ambizione non si va da nessuna parte...Detto ciò ho visto fare cose a gente che portava quella maglia che non mi meraviglierei se non ci stupissero...Ce la giochiamo!


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma manco fare il de profundis in ogni dove. Poi ovvio ci siano poche possibilità di passare. Ma è un altro conto.


Ma guarda, per me non è una tragedia. Tornare in Champions era importante per proseguire nel nostro percorso di crescita, non certo perchè avremmo avuto speranze di vincerla.
Mi gira per i gironi che hanno pescato le altre, soprattutto i porci torinesi, che, come sempre, possono permettersi di passeggiare per 4 partite su 6.
Il nostro obiettivo per quanto mi riguarda è confermarci tra le prime 4. In Champions metto la firma per non prendere imbarcate. Sperare in qualcosa di più mi pare utopistico.


----------



## Giofa (26 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in dirigenza valutano niente.
> dovrebbero valutare che con 6 partite di questo tipo perderemo un mare di punti in campionato. altro che.


Quindi è colpa del Milan essere arrivati in CL?
No ma io davvero non capisco, ci si lamenta davvero di tutto. Stando al tuo ragionamento chissene di perdere punti in campionato, così magari non avremo più questo impegno ‘ruba punti’


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2021)

In champions non possiamo presentarci con saelemakers, rebic, casticoso, Leao e compagnia. Rinforziamo questo attacco!!!! Serve qualità a iosa in questa squadra, sempre se vogliamo fare una figura dignitosa in champions. Altrimenti mi aspetto pioli con il suo fido Krunic come trequartista.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In champions non possiamo presentarci con saelemakers, rebic, casticoso, Leao e compagnia. Rinforziamo questo attacco!!!! Serve qualità a iosa in questa squadra, sempre se vogliamo fare una figura dignitosa in champions. Altrimenti mi aspetto pioli con il suo fido Krunic come trequartista.


Qualità a iosa il 26 agosto la vedo dura. Arriverà un elemento, speriamo buono.


----------



## nik10jb (26 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Secondo voi sarà fattibile riuscire a trovare i biglietti per una delle partite tipo con liverpool o atletico?


----------



## Baba (26 Agosto 2021)

riassunto delle opinioni dei tifosi del Liverpool: “del Milan è rimasto solo il nome e per questo sarà ancora più bello giocarci, vittoria facile e allo stesso tempo vittoria contro un grande club”


----------



## danmasino (26 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se andiamo in Europa League,con le rivali di quest'anno in campionato agguerrite,il 4 posto lo vedi col binocolo,se devo uscire al girone preferisco da gennaio concentrarmi sul campionato,tanto mica giocheremo per vincerla l'eventuale Europa League,è troppo importante fare almeno 3 partecipazioni consecutive alla champions.


In linea di massima sono d'accordo con te sulla concorrenza agguerrita in Italia
MA 
occchio che l'EL porta più o meno gli stessi punti in caso di vittoria nelle fase finali 
(vedi sotto)


*Punti in UEFA Champions League *
2 – Per ogni vittoria dalla fase a gironi in avanti
1 – Per ogni pareggio dalla fase a gironi in avanti
4 – Bonus per la partecipazione alla fase a gironi 
4 – Bonus per la partecipazione agli ottavi di finale
1 – Per ogni turno raggiunto da un club dagli ottavi di finale

*Punti in UEFA Europa League*
2 – Per ogni vittoria dalla fase a gironi in avanti (esclusi gli spareggi per la fase a eliminazione diretta)
1 – Per ogni pareggio dalla fase a gironi in avanti (esclusi gli spareggi per la fase a eliminazione diretta)
4 – Primo posto nel girone
2 – Secondo posto nel girone
1 – Per ogni turno raggiunto da un club dagli ottavi di finale


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> riassunto delle opinioni dei tifosi del Liverpool: “del Milan è rimasto solo il nome e per questo sarà ancora più bello giocarci, vittoria facile e allo stesso tempo vittoria contro un grande club”


Sono partito sui vari forum prima e dopo il sorteggio. C’è chi ci considera finiti è vero, la maggior parte ci voleva comunque evitare e poi c’è chi è attirato dalla partita per ciò che rappresenta.

I tifosi più irritanti sono quelli del PSG, commenti del tipo: “spero in Milan, Ajax e Bayern. Cosi posiamo le palle in testa alla storia europea” eheh, hanno preso dallo sceicco. Poi in molti volevano incontrarci per asfaltarci lì dentro.

Per il resto la maggior parte dei tifosi di altri forum erano per lo più di rispetto, anche perché siamo il Milan mica lo Young Boys… cambia molto giocare a San Siro.


----------



## Simo98 (26 Agosto 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> riassunto delle opinioni dei tifosi del Liverpool: “del Milan è rimasto solo il nome e per questo sarà ancora più bello giocarci, vittoria facile e allo stesso tempo vittoria contro un grande club”



Come dargli torto


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> riassunto delle opinioni dei tifosi del Liverpool: “del Milan è rimasto solo il nome e per questo sarà ancora più bello giocarci, vittoria facile e allo stesso tempo vittoria contro un grande club”


ok, e dell'inter che dicono invece i tifosi del real? ah si, il chievo di Europa.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Poco da dire. Ce la giocheremo col Porto per l'ingresso in Europa League. Spero solo di non incassare umiliazioni.
> La juventus intanto come sempre prende un girone ridicolo. Zenit e Malmoe insieme sarebbe tanta roba persino in Conference League. Anche inter e atalanta non possono lamentarsi. Queste sono cose che fanno la differenza anche in campionato, ed è questo che mi rode.


concordo su tutto. 

bello tornare in champions con queste grandi sfide, però chiaramente partiamo dietro. 
spero solo di non vedere scoppole umilianti.


----------



## sampapot (27 Agosto 2021)

Per ne sarà dura ...molto dura....spero solo di non avere la solita sfilza di indisponibili tra covid, infortuni e squalifiche


----------



## livestrong (27 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Ecco, mo evitassero di dissacrare anfield presentandosi con Messias


----------



## ignaxio (27 Agosto 2021)

Usciremo lo stesso, ma dal girone A rischiavamo qualche risultato tennistico.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Girone Milan Champions League 2021/2022
> 
> Girone B: *Atletico, Liverpool, Porto Milan
> 
> ...


Sinceramente, prima del sorteggio ho sperato nel Liverpool. Non siamo stati particolarmente fortunati, ma era da mettere in conto e considerato che potevamo pure finire nel girone A, non lamentiamoci troppo e giochiamoci le nostre carte: siamo il Milan e la Champions è la nostra casa.


----------

